# Getting Mad Cloud storage



## Mythical (Jul 31, 2019)

I'm about to get mad cloud storage (2tb for life for $60!?!) and excited about how easy it'll be to back up files now especially ones I share with others.
What are some cool things you guys do with your cloud storage? (if any  )


----------



## grimandrey (Jul 31, 2019)

$60 for life!?!?!?! That sounds almost too good to be true, can i have a link? The only thing that comes up when i google "mad cloud storage" is is a publishing company.


----------



## Mythical (Jul 31, 2019)

grimandrey said:


> $60 for life!?!?!?! That sounds almost too good to be true, can i have a link? The only thing that comes up when i google "mad cloud storage" is is a publishing company.


https://depot.xda-developers.com/sa...-334148&utm_content=a0x1P000004MSp6&scsonar=1

I'd be really amused if it did pop up with that search (mad as an adjective)

there's also this but it runs out quite soon
https://depot.xda-developers.com/sales/degoo-ultimate-2tb-backup-plan-lifetime-subscription


----------



## linuxares (Jul 31, 2019)

It's not for storage, but BACKUP according to reviews.


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 31, 2019)

linuxares said:


> It's not for storage, but BACKUP according to reviews.


ThunderDrive is just a normal cloud platform from what I can see. Idk about the other one tho.

Seems like a good deal, but it does make me wary. A new platform charging no monthly fees, what's the catch? I wouldn't feel secure in putting my files on there. But that's just me, I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 31, 2019)

I have 8TB of cloud storage for life. Its called my own server....


----------



## Voyambar (Jul 31, 2019)

Scarlet said:


> Seems like a good deal, but it does make me wary. A new platform charging no monthly fees, what's the catch? I wouldn't feel secure in putting my files on there. But that's just me, I hope I'm wrong!



Its actually not just you. I feel the same way with things like this. I think my motto fits great in this topic.

My motto is "If it sounds too good to be true then it probably is"


----------



## linuxares (Jul 31, 2019)

Scarlet said:


> ThunderDrive is just a normal cloud platform from what I can see. Idk about the other one tho.
> 
> Seems like a good deal, but it does make me wary. A new platform charging no monthly fees, what's the catch? I wouldn't feel secure in putting my files on there. But that's just me, I hope I'm wrong!


Yeah, apparently they keep the files forever. According to their website. I wouldn't trust it. 60$ for 2TB is way to cheap. Something is up.


----------



## DKB (Jul 31, 2019)

Just buy a college email (or get one of your own. That's better.). Unlimited Storage Space from Google.


----------



## Voyambar (Jul 31, 2019)

DKB said:


> Just buy a college email (or get one of your own. That's better.). Unlimited Storage Space from Google.



You mean the GSuite thing? Never heard of that offer. Anyways buying a college email isn't recommended in the slightest.


----------



## snobbysteven (Aug 29, 2019)

That's a really good deal!

I use my cloud storage to sync my steam game saves for those games who still live under a rock. lol


----------



## janrobertson (Feb 9, 2021)

Yeah man, cloud storage is a bliss, not so private though


----------



## Rezorios (Feb 10, 2021)

Nice thread, I happen to be searching for a nice cloud storage. As a matter of fact this works perfectly for me as I need this cloud storage to last half a year tops. It's a trial in our company where we experiment cloud storage with Snowflake Security. A free cloud would be perfect for this purpose as the data we are going to use won't be relevant. And it will give an insight to whether cloud storage is going to work for us. I agree that if it's free it's not usually something worth looking into on a long term.


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 10, 2021)

I once signed up for a cheap ‘1TB for life’ deal which I got relatively cheap....lasted for about a year because of of something to do with the hosting provider.

Was still a good deal for a years service, but I seriously doubt this will last for relatively long.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 10, 2021)

I wouldn't go for cloud storage.
Host could go down without a warning, they could cancel your subscription, leaving you with your data there.

Nah, I'd say get a 2TB drive, wouldn't be surprised if it's cheaper.


----------



## Minox (Feb 10, 2021)

Usually these "lifetime" subscriptions are for the lifetime of the company, not your lifetime.

If something seems too good to be true, it usually is.


----------

